# Cruze Diesel Configurator



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Woo!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The congigurator is broke!

It won't let me pick a Manual Diesel Premier Hatch!


----------



## renaissanceman (Feb 23, 2017)

I configured one, and submitted it to three local dealers. The one that actually called me wanted to convince me to buy a gas Cruze RIGHT NOW...LIKE DRIVE OVER TO MY OFFICE AND BUY ONE NOW. I told him he'd not be able to convince me to buy a gas car...and then he asked if I currently drive a diesel car...wth. :/


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

renaissanceman said:


> I configured one, and submitted it to three local dealers. The one that actually called me wanted to convince me to buy a gas Cruze RIGHT NOW...LIKE DRIVE OVER TO MY OFFICE AND BUY ONE NOW. I told him he'd not be able to convince me to buy a gas car...and then he asked if I currently drive a diesel car...wth. :/


LOL, that's so pathetic it's funny!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Somewhat weird packaging of options compared to the gas models.

Driver confidence is part of sun/sound, but at least you can get that on a LT. I imagine some people would like to have one and not the other. No RS package. And the odd "leather package" on a LT that isn't available unless you step up to Premier on the gas models. 

I'd imagine it makes life difficult for salesmen, especially when their dealership may sell 1-2 Cruze Diesels per year.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Somewhat weird packaging of options compared to the gas models.
> 
> Driver confidence is part of sun/sound, but at least you can get that on a LT. I imagine some people would like to have one and not the other. No RS package. And the odd "leather package" on a LT that isn't available unless you step up to Premier on the gas models.
> 
> I'd imagine it makes life difficult for salesmen, especially when their dealership may sell 1-2 Cruze Diesels per year.


I think the Leather Package is to hold people over until the diesel Premiers come out for 2018. At least I hope so. 

Now, the 1st gen CTD never was available with the RS package either (likely in the interest of aerodynamics), so that wouldn't be a big surprise here if that doesn't make it onto the 2018s, either.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

It's likely leather package on the LT because there won't be a premier diesel. I covered this in depth a while ago. Let me get a link.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/418-...ussion/191530-2017-cruze-diesel-invoices.html


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> It's likely leather package on the LT because there won't be a premier diesel. I covered this in depth a while ago. Let me get a link.


There was definitely supposed to be, for 2018...

I recall multiple articles (that I can't seem to find) stating the engine would be available across all trim levels in both bodystyles as of the 2018MY.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Again, the thing that worries me here is the stop start on the diesel, I noticed that in the instrument cluster. For gas it may be ok, but idk about the diesel.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> There was definitely supposed to be, for 2018...
> 
> I recall multiple articles (that I can't seem to find) stating the engine would be available across all trim levels in both bodystyles as of the 2018MY.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Right, that's for 2017, though. Not 2018.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sparkman said:


> Again, the thing that worries me here is the stop start on the diesel, I noticed that in the instrument cluster. For gas it may be ok, but idk about the diesel.


We have hybrid buses that do it, and lots of Euro diesel cars do it. Shrug. Seems like it'd be harder to light off again than the gassers.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Right, that's for 2017, though. Not 2018.


Yep. I wonder if said leather package would go away for 2018. Hmm.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Because a speculative article online says you'll have 2018 diesels across every model, you go ahead and wait; I won't hold my breath.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Chevy Will Offer the Cruze Diesel in Both Manual and Automatic - GM Inside News



> Paul Hewitt, a product manager with GM Canada, confirmed the transmission options to GMI earlier today during a media event hosted at Canadian Tire Motorsport Park, in Bowmanville, Ontario.
> 
> Hewitt told us that in addition to both transmission options, the Cruze diesel will be made available in both bodystyles, across all trim levels–except on the top shelf Premier trim, which will remain exclusively automatic.


Hardly speculative when someone within the company has disclosed the information.

Whether or not it is true remains to be seen - but it's certainly out there, from someone at GM.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I will continue to not hold my breath. It certainly should be the case, but I'm doubtful.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

To be clear, I REALLY want to see the diesel in every trim and body style, and I bug my ordering guy every day for updates, but it just doesn't look like that's the case.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I would never buy the sedan but priced one for laughs. Over $35k...lol...for a friggin diesel Cruze??? That's cookoo.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> I would never buy the sedan but priced one for laughs. Over $35k...lol...for a friggin diesel Cruze??? That's cookoo.


Just wait until they get on the lot, sit there for 267 days and then it'll be 28k! Happens all the time!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MOTO13 said:


> I would never buy the sedan but priced one for laughs. Over $35k...lol...for a friggin diesel Cruze??? That's cookoo.


How did you possibly get it up to 35k?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I had to put on almost literally everything to get over 35k, and that's including accessories. No Cruze would come from the factory like that.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I priced one similar to my 14 but with a few extras. Like $2k for 17" wheels instead of 16's (17's std on my 14), ground effect package, spoiler and chrome pkg.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, one of the issues I had with it was that I'd have to pay extra to have the 17" wheels.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> We have hybrid buses that do it, and lots of Euro diesel cars do it. Shrug. Seems like it'd be harder to light off again than the gassers.


I have a stick, so no autostop, but I've noticed that it pretty much starts "right now" when I press the button. I've yet to see the glowplug light. I think I saw in the owners manual that it has extra-fast glowplugs. Whatever that means. But it would probably mitigate the restart time with autostop.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

MOTO13 said:


> I priced one similar to my 14 but with a few extras. Like $2k for 17" wheels instead of 16's (17's std on my 14), ground effect package, spoiler and chrome pkg.


I priced some out too. No way I'd pay $2k for factory 17s. Maybe... maybe I'll pick up some aftermarket 17s for under a grand.

I really would like to have gotten a sunroof and the driver assistance goodies and the lighted sill plates and all that, but the money adds up in a hurry and the dealbreaker features for me are the diesel engine and a manual transmission. Heck, I'd probably have bought it anyway if they weren't offering a manual, but with a manual it's a shut up and take my money deal. After driving one for a couple of days, I can't imagine why anybody would want a gasser. Android Auto on the head unit is my other must-have. I'd have bought one without it, but if it's available, I must have it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

johnmo said:


> I have a stick, so no autostop, but I've noticed that it pretty much starts "right now" when I press the button. I've yet to see the glowplug light. I think I saw in the owners manual that it has extra-fast glowplugs. Whatever that means. But it would probably mitigate the restart time with autostop.


You probably won't notice those firing up until it's a bit colder out. But with the smaller displacement and the slightly lower compression ratio, it should start nice and quick. Good to hear that's the case!



johnmo said:


> I priced some out too. No way I'd pay $2k for factory 17s. Maybe... maybe I'll pick up some aftermarket 17s for under a grand.
> 
> I really would like to have gotten a sunroof and the driver assistance goodies and the lighted sill plates and all that, but the money adds up in a hurry and the dealbreaker features for me are the diesel engine and a manual transmission. Heck, I'd probably have bought it anyway if they weren't offering a manual, but with a manual it's a shut up and take my money deal. After driving one for a couple of days, I can't imagine why anybody would want a gasser. Android Auto on the head unit is my other must-have. I'd have bought one without it, but if it's available, I must have it.


Yep - can usually pick up a set of nice 17s for about $500, then add in the tires. 

You should be able to get the lighted sill plates afterwards and install them yourself for about half the price you'd pay the dealer to.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> You probably won't notice those firing up until it's a bit colder out. But with the smaller displacement and the slightly lower compression ratio, it should start nice and quick. Good to hear that's the case!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remote start it in this video and you can see how quickly it fires up.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Those lights are going to give people seizures.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, $2k for the 17" wheel upgrade is blatantly ripping people off. The fact that 16's are standard on this car makes no sense and proves once again GM does things so stupid at times it defies logic. The 14/15 diesels had 17's standard and people liked them. They went to the 16's in order to make more profit. They know people like the look and ride of the 17's and some will opt for this a$$ pounding rip off.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> Yeah, $2k for the 17" wheel upgrade is blatantly ripping people off. The fact that 16's are standard on this car makes no sense and proves once again GM does things so stupid at times it defies logic. The 14/15 diesels had 17's standard and people liked them. They went to the 16's in order to make more profit. They know people like the look and ride of the 17's and some will opt for this a$$ pounding rip off.


The Cruze LT did not have 17" wheels standard. They got rid of the 2LT trim level, so there are no standard 17" wheels on the LT anymore. That's why. It makes sense, but I'd still rather have 17s.

_If_ the diesel is available in the Premiere trim level, then it will come with 17s.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I meant 17's were standard on the diesel in 14/15.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> Those lights are going to give people seizures.





EricSmit said:


> I remote start it in this video and you can see how quickly it fires up.


That is obviously from the refresh rate of the LEDs and the frame rate of the camera being close so it appears as a flicker. Live they will look like they are solidly on...


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Chris Tobin said:


> That is obviously from the refresh rate of the LEDs and the frame rate of the camera being close so it appears as a flicker. Live they will look like they are solidly on...


Correct. 4K video.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The flicker doesn't need to be visible to cause problems.

Anyway not really the point. Not sure why they are using PWM to control them but who am I to judge. If they weren't PWM you'd need a very special camera to see any flicker.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> The flicker doesn't need to be visible to cause problems.
> 
> Anyway not really the point. Not sure why they are using PWM to control them but who am I to judge. If they weren't PWM you'd need a very special camera to see any flicker.


LED light strips have been doing that for years. I can go to any vehicle on my lot with those accent lights and record the same flicker. Frankly, Audi has had these kind of lights for 10 years, and they've been flickering the whole time with the right camera.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> I meant 17's were standard on the diesel in 14/15.


Correct - because it was a 2LT.

The '17s are just a regular LT, since there is no more 2LT. 

Now - I do think that if you opted for the leather package (effectively creating a 2LT where there is no longer one), you should get 17s thrown in.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I priced it with the leather pkg, convenience etc...it states the 16" are standard. Still gives the $2k option if you want the 17's.


----------



## renaissanceman (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm probably the minority these days, but every time I hit one of the millions of deep potholes on the poorly maintained California roads, I'm happy to have a little more rubber and less rim. I'd prefer 15s on my sedans, given the option. Cheaper tires with taller sidewalls.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Correct - because it was a 2LT.
> 
> The '17s are just a regular LT, since there is no more 2LT.
> 
> Now - I do think that if you opted for the leather package (effectively creating a 2LT where there is no longer one), you should get 17s thrown in.


LT with RS still gets you 16s, where it should probably be 17s. Premier gets you 17s, while Premier RS gets 18s. I think a little confusion happened when they were deciding the wheel sizing. :/


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> LT with RS still gets you 16s, where it should probably be 17s. Premier gets you 17s, while Premier RS gets 18s. I think a little confusion happened when they were deciding the wheel sizing. :/


You know, know that I think about it, what did the 1st gen LT/RS come with? I think those still had 16s, didn't they? Then the 2LT got 17s, and then the LTZ had 18s? So it's almost as if the Premier acts as both a 2LT and an LTZ.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> You know, know that I think about it, what did the 1st gen LT/RS come with? I think those still had 16s, didn't they? Then the 2LT got 17s, and then the LTZ had 18s? So it's almost as if the Premier acts as both a 2LT and an LTZ.


Yup. Unless you happened to be Canadian. Then you got 18" on 1LT RS.

And yes, they kinda took away the 2LT trim level and replaced it with a "base" Premier, and then seems like most RS are usually loaded up with most options.


----------

